# Fly fishing for bream



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The "Fly Fishing" category seems to be all salt water.

How about hearing from those who like to use a fly rod for breamd/bass. What type of rod(s) do you have, type of fly/bug, locations. etc. The weather may need to get a bit warmer to bring out the bugs but courious to know if there are any fresh water fly rod users here?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Wolly Boogers are great for bluegills and crappie. Mosquito works well also. For bass I like a Frog mimic or a popper


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

I like a round denny, been years but i'm going to start again


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

I have an old 4/5wt 6' South Bend rod that I use for Bream. It is good for short casts / tight areas. It was paired with a Daiwa reel that is around 35 yrs old. I just replaced it with an inexpensive reel from Wal-Mart. I have the rod overlined with 6 wt WF line.

For flies, I like Round Dinny poppers, Wooly Boogers, esp with a bead head. I bought some Pistol Pete flies while visiting my Uncle in Colorado & have found them to be effective. They are essentially a short Wooly Booger with a spinner/propeller on the front. It helps them to sink & the propeller spins with very little movement.

I don't actively pursue bass, but do catch a few from time to time.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Dont be afraid to wander down to the fly fishing section, we fish anywhere there is water! My old man has started freshwater fishing again, so when I go, I will take a fly rod. Been building poppers in size 8 and 10 for the panfish, and spinning bugs for bass. If you like to tie, there are some cool things you can do for freshwater. As for your question, a 6wt with a wf floating line is great all around for pretty much all freshwater stuff, but If you are just after bream, a 4-5wt is perfect!


----------

